# probléme d'instalation bootcamp



## azouaoui (8 Février 2019)

bonsoir

je n'arrive pas a lancer l'installation de bootcamp un message d'erreur s'affiche juste apres le lancement de l'application bootcamp, en cliquant sur continue je revoie ce message







Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

